# Walt's Hobby Onroad results 11/28/06



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. Here are the results:

1/12 Stock onroad A Main

1. 49 8:07.29 Matt Levy
2. 46 8:04.88 Dave Gruel BU
3. 46 8:06.30 Tony Buffa
4. 46 8:06.74 Dan Levy
5. 25 3:05.54 Todd Ferguson TQ
6. 17 2:50.03 Joel Winnicki
7. 10 1:57.83 Dave Solomon
8. DNS Bruce Throne

1/12 Stock onroad B Main

1. 48 8:05.29 Dave Gruel
2. 43 8:00.29 George Silliman
3. 43 8:10.95 Jeff Gray
4. 40 7:41.09 Keith Lesh
5. 40 8:12.65 Pat Danquer BU
6. 30 5:46.64 Dan Brigandi
7. 22 4:32.04 Chris Spencer
8. DNS Mike Magnusson

1/12 Stock onroad C Main

1. 38 7:56.42 Pat Danquer
2. 34 7:18.37 Anthony Reuter
3. 23 4:49.14 Paul Webb
4. 15 4:30.64 Clif Mckeen
5. DNS Jeff Darrow

1/10 4wd Sedan onroad A Main

1. DNS Bob Cummings TQ
2. DNS Ed Nesbitt


----------

